

Logdown, The MISSING blogging platoform for Hackers  - xdite
http://logdown.com/?b

======
zachlatta
Any reason why I should use this over my Jekyll blog?

~~~
baby
Didn't know about Jekyll and can't find any example that uses it on their
webpage, any link?

~~~
zachlatta
It's a static website generator written in Ruby
[http://jekyllrb.com/](http://jekyllrb.com/). It powers my website at
zachlatta.com.

------
sourceless
No HTTPS on login page.

